# Externe Festplatte



## oldputz1990 (16. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Externe Festplatte kaufen, die wirklich was kann.

Passen diese Teile gut zusammen?

http://geizhals.at/a240062.html

http://geizhals.at/a224182.html


2. Frage:

Beim Gehäuse steht "esata" dabei. 
Was brauche ich dazu, um esata auf meinem PC verwenden zu können?

Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Im Prinzip nichts. denn du schließt das Gehäuse ja über USB an.
Der SATA Anschluss ist nur intern.
Und klar passen die Komponenten zusammen. Ein Gehäuse mit SATA2 und eine Festplatte mit SATA2 = perfekt.


----------



## oldputz1990 (17. August 2007)

extern: USB 2.0/eSATA

also schon esata!

Brauche ich da sowas?

http://geizhals.at/eu/a269559.html


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. August 2007)

oldputz1990 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> ...
> Was brauche ich dazu, um esata auf meinem PC verwenden zu können?
> Danke!



einen eSATA Anschluss :suspekt:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=esata+pci+card&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2007)

Jein.

Ja, die Komponenten passen zusammen. Die Festplatte hab ich bereits 2mal gekauft und sie ist leise, ausreichend schnell und günstig.

Nein, du brauchst keinen eSATA-Anschluss. Das Gehäuse lässt dir die Wahl, ob du die Festplatte per USB _oder_ eSATA anschließen möchtest. Wenn du einen freien SATA Anschluss in deinem PC hast, dann kannst du mit der beim Gehäuse enthaltenen Blende diesen an die Rückseite des PCs legen. Dann kannst du das externe Gehäuse mit dem mitgelieferten eSATA Kabel anschließen, was ich dir empfehle, wenn dir die USB Anschlüsse ausgehen, du noch einen SATA Anschluss intern frei hast und du nichts dagegen hast, dass die Festplatte fast ihren vollen Durchsatz schafft. Damit ist der Durchsatz gegenüber USB fast 2-3mal höher, hab den genauen Messwert meiner Festplatte nicht mehr im Kopf.

Also: Du brauchst nur die Festplatte und das Gehäuse, beim Gehäuse sind normalerweise alle Teile/Kabel dabei um es per USB oder eSATA anschließen zu können. 

Quelle: http://www.litec-computer.de/PC-Kom...S2-B-35-SATA-to-USB20-eSATA-black::12702.html


----------

